# Vertical PVC Pipe?



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

While trenching, I found a pvc pipe just under the surface positioned vertically. There appears to have been a cap or maybe a drain on top of it, I don't know the ditch witch destroyed it. The pipe is about 4-6". Do you think its for an old septic tank, a drain, or something different?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Is it 4-6" long or wide? If it's a 4" wide PVC pipe then it could have been a cleanout for a septic system. They are usually positioned up closer to the house but I actually have several throughout my system that are in the middle of my yard.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably a septic/sewer lateral cleanout.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Thanks guys. Ours is one of the first houses built in our development, before the lagoon was put in. I am thinking you are right about it being for an abandoned septic tank.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Sewer line clean out would be my guess.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> ...I am thinking you are right about it being for an abandoned septic tank.


Note that clean-outs are not just on septic systems.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In other words, I would not assume it is abandoned without knowing where your active clean-out(s) are located.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> In other words, I would not assume it is abandoned without knowing where your active clean-out(s) are located.


I've contacted the HOA president to see if he knows anything.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm on city water and sewer and my house is almost identical to the diagram @Ware posted.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I spoke with the HOA president, our sewer is run on the other side of the house. We have an incomplete map of our own utilities and such, or anything else put in before 2000 or so. They are going to stick a camera down it and see where it goes in case it is anything important or that they need on their maps.


----------

